# Fixing up and old lift.



## treemandan (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds scary actually... and exspensive if done right and maybe moreso if done wrong.
I was going by the guy's yard who has that rather old and very beat up bucket truck. The guy's were out pressure washing it one day then I noticed they painted it. Hey, I thought it looked nice.
Looked, that is and from a distance. I know this machine is complete burnt toast. Things like missing ball bearings in the turret, cracked upper boom arm, , the turret mount is actually cracked... it can go on and on. That's just what I saw in the first 2 minutes. I set a top rope. ,really, when I used it once or twice



The guy will tell you its been fixed, well at least try to tell you. Looking at the thing you would know better but that was before they painted it. And who has been fixing it (After all its always blowing something in the hydro deptartment)? Well lets just say it gets cobbled back together by someone.
I know these guy are using it or else they wouldn't always be putting parts on it. Its never certified or inspected either. I don't think the chassis is that bad but rather the boom set up from outriggers to flopsy bucket.
I had a client tell me he saw a guy flip out of the bucket and hit the ground when a line burst. I saw the dead grass where the fluid was but I don't know exactly what happened. 
Well I just gotta say I never would have thought I would actually meet the man who would assume to make a dollar and to send somebody up in it.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Sep 22, 2010)

So what you are saying is that we are going to be reading a new post here in a week or so? Sounds like a ready made diasaster, just add new paint.

Sounds like a really bad idea too.


----------

